# Remington model 788, .243   problem!



## AbnormalEKG (May 9, 2011)

For some reason, recently my saftey has started "clicking" without being touched. It only happens when the bolt has been cycled, and the weapon is "hot". I actually very rarely use my safety, so there shouldn't be any problems with it at all. With weapon cocked, locked, and ready to rock earlier today though, the safety actually made 3 audible "clicks" within about a minute. The entire weapon is as clean as a whistle, and well taken care of. I've heard the Reminton horro stories about the accidental discharges or "Remington moments" as many call it. This weapon does not have any trigger mods. I was hoping that by staying with the factory trigger mechanism I wouldn't run into any problems. I haven't had it discharge on me yet, but I don't want it to either. Any advice/ input on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jglenn (May 10, 2011)

does it do this when unloaded but cocked and locked

the 788 trigger was different from the ones used on the 700 series.

you may have a broken trigger retaining pin. They were roll pins in the day. or the tang on the trigger is cracked/broken


Timney makes a fine replacement trigger for these rifles.. Brownells carries them. around $120 if memeory serves. I'd replace the trigger. You'll be MUCH happier with the Timney over the non adjustable 788 trigger.


----------

